# Who makes leader on here for sale?



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

Coming down for September. Trying to decide to if I want to make my own or buy some. Interested in both single strand and seven strand. I will be fishing Navarre pier mostly for kings.

I'm also trying to decide if I want a stinger hooked up? 
Which is better to hook the treble direct to the leader or use a snap.

I have most items to build them in my online cart on bass pro.

Thanks


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Any bait and tackle in town will have what you need. Broxson's, Hot Spots or GBB&T. Tie the leader to your mainline and have at it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I would tie a few of both wires from a barrel swivel to a 5/0 circle hook, about 3'. Use a figure 8 knot on the seven strand and haywire twist on the single wire. Tie a 4x treble with some leaders with about 10" of single strand and about 8" of 7 strand. Don't tie them to the circle hook until you know what size bait your going to use. Once you get your bait you can adjust your stingers accordingly. Tie them to the eye of the circle hook. My .02.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

If you get the items to make a leader (swivel, wire, and treble hook), I will teach you to tie them. I prefer 27lb seven strand wire. Get the smallest, but strongest barrel swivel you can get. The hook size for the treble hook varies, but a #4, #6, or a 1/0 are mainly used. I'm experimenting with them to see if hook size makes kings cautious or not. So far the bronze 1/0 has worked fine


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Make your own, you can buy the stuff to do it and tie about 30 for the price of 5 or 6 at the tackle store. I too would use 27lb sevenstrand a spro swivel and #2 4xtrebble. Takes about 2 minutes per leader when you start eventually it'll only take a few seconds. I have never worried about a stinger usually not a problem with kings but miss a few Spanish here and there.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Make sure the wire is uncoated as well


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Yes I know they can be bought at the local shops. I thought someone on here might also make and sell them a lot more reasonable than the shops.

I don't mind making them up myself.

Lastcast You are the only one to mention a circle hook?

Some Say #2 treble some say #4 I know its most likely just preference but if anyone cares to say why they like 1 over the other I am all ears.

Jackin' 'Em Up & Hopin4aboat where do you find 27lb seven strand wire? I found single strand 29# .011" or seven strand in 20# .012"-30# .015"-40# .016"

In my online cart at basspro I have..

Eagle Claw® Lazer Sharp® 4X Treble Hook - L774 - #4 - 5 Pack (5 Packs) They list a number 2 in 50 packs which is fine if the #2 is better
Offshore Angler™ Extreme® Stainless Steel Barrel Swivels - 10 - 10 pack (2 packs)
Malin Trident-7 Wire Strands for Rigging - 30' - 40 lb/.016" 

I did not use a stinger hook last year but reading on here about the kings hitting the bait and cutting it in half and coming back for the other half made me think the stinger would have him on the first pass. BTW we were using frozen cigs.

Thanks for the help guys. I'm pumped and want to come down now!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

They make the eagle claw in both #2 and #4 trebbles the 4x stands for the strength of the hook, I've used the 50 pack and the much more expensive eagle claws don't really see a difference in hookups. Most people tie both size hook and then match it to their bait size. Amazon may be the only place to find seven strand online its marketed as 27lb seven strand uncoated steel leader. I would never use a circle hook for king fishing not saying it wouldn't work just wouldn't be my choice.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

You can get the 27lb sevenstrand at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. Read the lable though to make sure it is uncoated. I will make the leaders for you as long as you get the materials and I can get like 1 or 2 leaders out of every 10 or so.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lastcast You are the only one to mention a circle hook?

Might be just me, I always use circle hooks.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

It's just more fun to jack a king than just reeling down to it. I have seen more people miss bites due to trying to set a circle hook or kings taking off and they are unaware he ate them.


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

I have 30' of seven strand, 50 Eagle claw 4x #2 and 50#4 trebles on the way. 
Offshore Angler Extreme stainless steel barrel swivels in size 10 rated at 65#
I will have more than enough wish I would have went ahead and got the 300' spool of sevenstrand.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Bought leaders have been consistently disappointing to me. Poor quality. Make your own.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

8up said:


> Coming down for September. Trying to decide to if I want to make my own or buy some. Interested in both single strand and seven strand. I will be fishing Navarre pier mostly for kings.
> 
> I'm also trying to decide if I want a stinger hooked up?
> Which is better to hook the treble direct to the leader or use a snap.
> ...


I can make you some of finest quality pieces, $4 each or $6 with king buster.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I'll give you some start out with 27# for the snake king and 60# if a smoker wants a hardtail......You need a mono 50lb leader in sept. blackfin,sails,mahi might come in on an offshore eddy that ends up on the beach.....I witnessed it last year..ballyhoo everywhere getting showered from mahi and blackfins.....you never know what might swim by....


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I have an unopened 300ft thing of wire I'm trying to sell and a few rigs already made. PM me if you're interested


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Someone asked for a photo. However, I am at The Lake for three weeks and so have limited access to my files. Here is a photo of a modified king rig. It does not show the rig well, but here is the story of the photo. We were fishing for red snapper and I threw out a fly line with bait on a king rig. A snapper hit it but just as quickly a shark hit him. He was a large brute. Probably over 200 lbs. My neighbor wanted to catch the shark and so we followed the brute with the boat for over an hour. Finally the shark seemed do be coming to the surface, but he coughed up the snapper instead and swam away.


----------

